# Avatar Pic problems



## humantis (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi there!

I tried to upload a couple different avatar pics here (all under 80x80 &amp; &lt; 8kb, + tried different filetypes) but all of them produce the red X of an unlocatable file...

Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 22, 2007)

yeah but my problem was the pic was to big lol


----------



## Rick (Feb 22, 2007)

Did you try hosting it somewhere and linking to it? Thats what I had to do.


----------



## humantis (Feb 23, 2007)

There we go! Thanks Rick. The third of the three avatar pic upload fields finally worked... phew!


----------

